# car show flyer mar.30th tulare ag center



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

this is the flyer for the car show in tulare at the ag center for more info call the number on the flyer pre reg for indoors is also available.


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

MY BAD BRO.....
YEAH,
559 KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

WHATS THE PRE-REG FEE?
OR THERE ISNT ANY?


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

pre reg info will be posted later today


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

pre reg info will be posted later today


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will b there


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

who will be there


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

classes 1-3 

best of show awards 


any payouts.



atomic

import illusions


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE WILL TRY TO BE THERE FOR THE HOP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much 4 a vendors booth?


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE BIG M :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

rollerz central coast will be there uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hello for people out there that don't know me im atomic owner of dta customz & us trophy and ive teamed up with cencalcarshow to help them throw this car show in tulare for we can bring it back to tulare each year. so lets all pull together and show some support in helping in this happen each year. alot of us have seem the flyer and i will putting up all the pre reg paper work and vender paper work also by friday. i will also be putting up all the classes and im working on bringing a sound off to the show also. if anyone has any question please feel free and drop me a message. 


thank you all for your help and support


atomic

dta customz / us trophy


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 7 2008, 02:22 AM~9884616
> *hello for people out there that don't know me im atomic owner of dta customz & us trophy and ive teamed up with cencalcarshow to help them throw this car show in tulare for we can bring it back to tulare each year.  so lets all pull together and show some support in helping in this happen each year.  alot of us have seem the flyer and i will putting up all the pre reg paper work and vender paper work also by friday.  i will also be putting up all the classes and im working on bringing a sound off to the show also.  if anyone has any question please feel free and drop me a message.
> thank you all for your help and support
> atomic
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok all you venders out there here you go, any questions let me know thank you!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

pre reg paper out is ready also, any questions let me know.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9886857
> *ok all you venders out there here you go, any questions let me know thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 7 2008, 12:29 PM~9886863
> *pre reg paper out is ready also, any questions let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

sounds good we need more shows out in this part of the valley.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 7 2008, 03:00 PM~9887971
> *sounds good we need more shows out in this part of the valley.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Jan 17 2008, 01:39 PM~9719339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this show hope it will be a good one


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2008, 03:33 PM~9896975
> *Looking forward to this show hope it will be a good one
> *


what are the hop pay outs and rules


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 8 2008, 07:27 PM~9898216
> *what are the hop pay outs and rules
> *




im working on that now bro, i will have that up soon.


also i got some hook ups for you i will see u this weekend if you go to the 5150 show if not i will call you up and hook up with you next week.




i will also have up the classes for the cars, trucks, imports, mini trucks and bikes up next week.



dta customz


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640


Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special Int’s 1-3


Trucks Classes


50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero Street, Mild
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full



Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Overall Cars, Trucks, Suv etc. 

Under Construction 1-5


Best of show

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike


Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Most members 
Best undercarriage
Best interior 




i will be putting out the cash pay outs soon and the hop and sound off classes soon also.


thank you again i hope you all can support the show



dta customz 


U.S. Trophy Co

559-287-7640


check out our myspace page for any pre reg paper work and venders forms also. any question leave us a message.


www.myspace.com/dtatomic


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks Good!! Calistylin will be there :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jan 22 2008, 11:51 PM~9761226
> *rollerz central coast will be there uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL LIKE DUH WHAT THEY KNO ABOUT THE RO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Which building/tent is going to be used?


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2008, 06:57 PM~9981116
> *Which building/tent is going to be used?
> *




there is one building there that is 60,000 sq ft and we can get others around there if we need them for the show.



dta customz


hope you can make it.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 PM~9976082
> *Car Show Classes
> Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
> Atomic 559-287-7640
> ...


Is it 1st 2nd & 3rd for all classes


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

yes this will have 1-3 in each class


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok nok we in


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

barely saw rthe flyer, already commited to the together car shoe in pico rivera
and aren't the entry fees abit steep


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Are the cars going to be in the dirt or on black top?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

LISTEN TO THE PROMO ON POWER 106.3 FM GET ALL THE DETAILS FOR THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 30TH IT WILL START AIRING TOMORROW MORNING AT 6 AM. TUNE IN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 3 2008, 11:48 PM~10083152
> *LISTEN TO THE PROMO ON POWER 106.3 FM GET ALL THE DETAILS FOR THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 30TH IT WILL START AIRING TOMORROW MORNING AT 6 AM. TUNE IN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just got word that StreetLow Mag will be in the house to cover the show!



dta customz


atomic



:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

also i talked to Bro today and Lowrider Scene will be in the house to cover the show for us.






Show day is coming all, if you have not turned in ur pre reg send them in soon !



dta customz 

U.S. Trophy


atomic :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 12:49 AM~10092412
> *Just got word that StreetLow Mag will be in the house to cover the show!
> dta customz
> atomic
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 12:52 AM~10092422
> *also i talked to Bro today and Lowrider Scene will be in the house to cover the show for us.
> Show day is coming all, if you have not turned in ur pre reg send them in soon !
> dta customz
> ...


Good people


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rollerz only will be there in full force gonna dominate yet another show once again


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2008, 01:59 PM~10095958
> *rollerz only will be there in full force gonna dominate yet another show once again
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

<div style="text-align: center; margin-left: auto; visibility:visible; margin-right: auto; width:450px;"><embed style="width:435px; visibility:visible; height:270px;" allowScriptAccess="never" src="http://www.profileplaylist.net/mc/mp3player.swf?tomy=http://www.profileplaylist.net/mc/config/config_black.xml&mywidth=435&myheight=270&file=http://www.profileplaylist.net/loadplaylist.php?playlist=24373161" menu="false" quality="high" width="435" height="270" name="mp3player" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" border="0"/>
http://www.profileplaylist.net><img<img src=http://www.profileplaylist.net/mc/images/launch_black.jpg border=0>http://www.profileplaylist.net/download/24373161><img </div>


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 PM~9976082
> *Car Show Classes
> Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
> Atomic 559-287-7640
> ...


Is there a class for 60s Original car?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

yes we do have that class sorry we missed it when we put it up. hope to see you at the show



dta customz 
Atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640
Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original,Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special Int’s 1-3
Trucks Classes
50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero Street, Mild
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Overall Cars, Trucks, Suv etc. 

Under Construction 1-5 

Best of show over all 6FT trophy

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Most members 
Best undercarriage
Best interior 
i will be putting out the cash pay outs soon and the hop and sound off classes soon also.
thank you again i hope you all can support the show
dta customz 
U.S. Trophy Co

559-287-7640
check out our myspace page for any pre reg paper work and venders forms also. any question leave us a message.
www.myspace.com/dtatomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2008, 02:59 PM~10095958
> *rollerz only will be there in full force gonna dominate yet another show once again
> *




thank you for the support 


dta customz



atoMIC


----------



## carshowfan (Mar 7, 2008)

hey atomic whats up, nice talking with you the other day and showing me this web site i know i will be seeing you doing your thing at each show. good luck to you my friend with ur trophy shop and judging these car shows and ur car club.



thank you

mig



give me a call when my parts come in


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carshowfan_@Mar 7 2008, 02:55 AM~10111047
> *hey atomic whats up, nice talking with you the other day and showing me this web site i know i will be seeing you doing your thing at each show.  good luck to you my friend with ur trophy shop and judging these car shows and ur car club.
> thank you
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


hey ty 



i will call u tuesday when ur parts get here.


hope 2 c u at the show!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

..<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="270" width="435" border="0" data="http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/mc/mp3player.swf?tomy=http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/mc/config/config_purple.xml&mywidth=435&myheight=270&file=http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/loadplaylist.php?playlist=24373161">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/mc/mp3player.swf?tomy=http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/mc/config/config_purple.xml&mywidth=435&myheight=270&file=http://www.greatprofilemusic.com/loadplaylist.php?playlist=24373161" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

doll-e girl will be performing


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10038831
> *Are the cars going to be in the dirt or on black top?
> *


  Any info :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

sound off rules classes r up.


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

also performing live at the ag center in control dont miss out on the experience


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

call 559-627-1479
for details


Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Special Int’s 1-3


Trucks Classes


50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero Street, Mild
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full



Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Overall Cars, Trucks, Suv etc. 

Under Construction 1-5


Best of show

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike


Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Most members 
Best undercarriage
Best interior 




i will be putting out the cash pay outs soon and the hop and sound off classes soon also.


thank you again i hope you all can support the show


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

hope to see everyone there
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Mar 12 2008, 11:50 PM~10157294
> *also performing live at the ag center in control dont miss out on the experience
> *



YOU MEAN EN CONTROL :biggrin: VERY GOOD BAND.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 7 2008, 08:42 PM~10117160
> * Any info  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

10 days left see you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

OLD TIMES will be there


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10211532
> *OLD TIMES will be there
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP D IS THE CAPRICE ALL READY?


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10211588
> *WHAT UP D IS THE CAPRICE ALL READY?
> *


Well I got good tires......lol as ready as it is gonna get till I buy a house.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10211617
> *Well I got good tires......lol as ready as it is gonna get till I buy a house.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: AS LONG AS IT CAN STILL HIT THE BLVD ITS ALL GOOD BRO


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2008, 10:08 PM~10211663
> *:roflmao: AS LONG AS IT CAN STILL HIT THE BLVD ITS ALL GOOD BRO
> *


shit you know my ride shows the scars of the daily drive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

what about a ragtop class :twak:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

what about a ragtop class :twak:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

have youre picture taken with miss ruthie at the ag center march 30th
compliments of famous dj avilas


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Mar 21 2008, 01:47 PM~10223938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

orange juice will be in da house


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

We'll be there this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 22 2008, 02:20 AM~10227699
> *orange juice will be in da house
> *




c u there bro


atomic


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

mini impressions b.c. and top dogs b.c. will be there


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 7 2008, 12:29 PM~9886863
> *pre reg paper out is ready also, any questions let me know.
> 
> 
> ...



how do you pre reg 1 of my members called and they told him he had to drive to visalia to pre reg is it true any ways we will be there TUF E NUF CUSTOMS CAR CLUB


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Mar 26 2008, 12:18 AM~10257341
> *how do you pre reg 1 of my members called and they told him he had to drive to visalia to pre reg is it true any ways we will be there TUF E NUF CUSTOMS CAR CLUB
> *



hey bro hit me up 2morrow 
i will take care of it for you 

atomic 

559 287 7640


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Mar 21 2008, 01:47 PM~10223938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey you guys should post your flyer on my page and then we can talk about your show on the air Saturday night while I'm on the air. My page is THE MR.BUCK ENTERTAINMENT SHOW @ THESPIZZLE.com


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not one to be missed!!!! 
Let's all pull together and start a new tradition here in the Central Valley!!! 
Come show some Support we are doing our best to give you a solid show!!!! 
Thank you to EVERYONE who has already showed their love for this sport!!!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not one to be missed!!!! 
Let's all pull together and start a new tradition here in the Central Valley!!! 
Come show some Support we are doing our best to give you a solid show!!!! 
Thank you to EVERYONE who has already showed their love for this sport!!!


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 28 2008, 11:37 PM~10282014
> *Not one to be missed!!!!
> Let's all pull together and start a new tradition here in the Central Valley!!!
> Come show some Support we are doing our best to give you a solid show!!!!
> ...


WE WILL BE THERE FAM LOTS OF PEOPLE AR TALKING ABOUT THAT THERE GOING  BIGG UPS TO A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 29 2008, 12:07 AM~10282149
> *WE WILL BE THERE FAM LOTS OF PEOPLE AR TALKING ABOUT THAT THERE GOING   BIGG UPS TO A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

Definitely feelin the buzz......THANX See YOO ALL THERE About 33 hours from now!!!!!!!!








WiLD 99 Has Got You Covered for all your music dj needs....Mention that you saw this here on lay it low for some extra love(discounts and extras) from WiLD 99!!
www.wild99djservice.com


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 29 2008, 12:48 AM~10282261
> *Definitely feelin the buzz......THANX See YOO ALL THERE About 33 hours from now!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

Gracias/Thank you to everybody for your support!!!! We are definitely feelin the L_O_V_E_!!!!!

We Will see you all there tomorrow!!!!! 

This will be one for the books.......

Come and start history here in the heart of the Golden State! 

Until Tomorrow....PEACE!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i know that the show is going to be off the hook, ive called many car clubs around cali to come down and enjoy this car show with us, thank u all from atomic 




c u all there in the morning.


atomic 

dta customz 

u.s. trohpy


DTA*97


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH YUR GUYZ SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its 1:38 am, and i just got loaded on the trailer. ready to head out, at least 3 hours to drive for me. had some technical difficulties, but its my first show this year so dam it im going. see all yall in the morning, gonna sleep for a few years and jam out by 4am. if u see me sleeping at the show. come by say whats up. just dont disturb my dream, im gonna be dreaming about vida guerra giving me a lapdance. lol.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

just got home a lil sad because i was put up against old school cars so no win for sure so my girl did the bikini contest she should have won she was the first to show boobs but hey she didnt flash durining judgeing..but it was a good show will defenantly go again..


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

i just got home from the show....it was a good day.....although I could have done without the dirt....but other than that it was good...good music good food good lord there was a shit load of honeys out there too! :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whats up D


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

same old thing brotha jus anotha day in paradise


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

ANYBODY TAKE ANY PICS?


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10293173
> *ANYBODY TAKE ANY PICS?
> *


I didn't but I would like to see some too....especially the bikini contest and the hop


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

WHO WON THE HOPP ?


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 30 2008, 07:11 PM~10293326
> *WHO WON THE HOPP ?
> *


NOBODY WON THE HOP.....EVERY HOPPER GOT A 
PAYOUT.....SO THEY WERE ALL WINNERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10293233
> *I didn't but I would like to see some too....especially the bikini contest and the hop
> *


BIKINI CONTEST WAS HOT....ALOT A ASIAN/FILIPINA GIRLS UP THERE....
BUT IN THE END,SUM GIRL FROM ORANGE COUNTY TOOK FIRST......


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Mar 30 2008, 08:17 PM~10293377
> *NOBODY WON THE HOP.....EVERY HOPPER GOT A
> PAYOUT.....SO THEY WERE ALL WINNERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS TRUE BUT ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE HIT THE SKY AT 84 INCHES BEING THE HIGHEST HOPPER FOR THE DAY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/8wzhhh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i28.tinypic.com/14scs9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/24mdw11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/rmk4sm.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/10rojmo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/5nq5fk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/1zyf1j8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/jtxhqp.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/2e3o1nk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> Able also got best paint & best in show.1st in luxury. 
9 Majestics went and came home with trophies

Delano & Cen Cal were looking very good today at the tulare car show. We went and concord. The Big "M" was looking very good. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*CHEVY YOU GO TO THE SHOW.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10294110
> *CHEVY YOU GO TO THE SHOW.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics, congrats. on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10294089
> * :biggrin:
> *


*NICE YOU GUYS WERE KILLING THAT BUMPER :thumbsup: *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10294100
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU BROTHERS IN ORANGE COVE I KNOW TODD FROM AZ CHPTR PERM AND RONN FROM VEGAS CHPTR AND NENE COMPTON CHPTR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10294089
> * :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS FAM YOU ALSO PUT IT DOWN EVERYONE HIT NICE OUT THERE CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES PUTTIN IT DOWN  SEE YOU ALL SOON


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cool, show......I'll post some pics later..


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 30 2008, 08:21 PM~10293964
> *THATS TRUE BUT ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE HIT THE SKY AT 84 INCHES BEING THE HIGHEST HOPPER FOR THE DAY
> *


YEA.......GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 30 2008, 08:21 PM~10293964
> *THATS TRUE BUT ORANGE JUICE FROM ORANGE COVE HIT THE SKY AT 84 INCHES BEING THE HIGHEST HOPPER FOR THE DAY
> *


YEA.....GOOD JOB:: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 30 2008, 08:11 PM~10293326
> *WHO WON THE HOPP ?
> *


bumper checkin


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

any pics of the hop


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a pic from the show....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

any more pics


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some pics my 9 year old daughter took at the show.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 07:32 PM~10302121
> *Here's a pic from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


that was a beautiful photo homie the color of the sky behind the car just set it off!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 31 2008, 09:17 PM~10303330
> *that was a beautiful photo homie the color of the sky behind the car just set it off!
> *



Thanks bro, it was cool finally meeting you!


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

*The Clouds parted and the sun smiled down on this show that all of YOU made a huge SUCCESS!!.......THANK YOU!!!! To ALL of YOU who made the trip, the locals, the clubs, your family's, your rides, your SUPPORT!!!! Despite the morning sprinkles the love of the sport brought all of you out in strong numbers!!!!! The benchmark has been set a New Annual Tradition has been set here in The Central Valley. Gracias........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 09:28 PM~10303447
> *Thanks bro, it was cool finally meeting you!
> *


same here bro and Rosie and I want you to take our wedding pics for sure....noon till 4pm....and you and your wifey are more than welcome to stick around for the reception too! :biggrin:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

Some eye candy............... headlights without the car!!!!!!LOL!!!!!


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

It was a sea of smiles that's "A Beautiful thing"!!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

so wild99 you don't have pics of the"accidental" top drop during the bikini contest? :biggrin:  :0


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are a few more


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey O.G. did you place?your ride is sweet....I just picked up some skirts for my 66 but I can't ride them with my spokes....(unless I switch out my read end)


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

No..... But Trust Me I'll Get'em!!!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 10:07 PM~10303795
> *No..... But Trust Me I'll Get'em!!!!!!
> *


Roflmao!!! I know you will.....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 31 2008, 09:54 PM~10303650
> *same here bro and Rosie and I want you to take our wedding pics for sure....noon till 4pm....and you and your wifey are more than welcome to stick around for the reception too! :biggrin:
> *



Cool, I have down on my calendar. As it gets closer, we'll talk to set everything up and I can get the location of everything.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 10:10 PM~10303833
> *Cool, I have down on my calendar.  As it gets closer, we'll talk to set everything up and I can get the location of everything.
> *


sounds like a plan well bro I got to get some mimi time I gotta work in the morning.....ya'll take it easy


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Silvercaprice, I placed 2nd in 60s original. I also have a set of spokes but I don't run them very often because my skirts don't fit when they are on.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 31 2008, 10:10 PM~10303820
> *Roflmao!!! I know you will.....
> *



I MIGHT have some...........  :dunno:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 09:37 PM~10304053
> *I MIGHT have some...........   :dunno:
> *


Share the wealth!!!!!! Who doesn't luv a drop top!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up wild99 just want to say it was a PLEASURE working with you guys and I hope to work with you guys in the future. Congrats on your first time out and thanks again for the chance to work with you guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cochino's........ I think it's censored enough not to get taken down.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 10:07 PM~10303795
> *No..... But Trust Me I'll Get'em!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2008, 10:08 PM~10304255
> *Whats up wild99 just want to say it was a PLEASURE working with you guys and I hope to work with you guys in the future. Congrats on your first time out and thanks again for the chance to work with you guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Brother the pleasure was all ours........NO DOUBT ABOUT IT....... WE WILL BE DOIN THIS AGAIN!!!!!! 

We're talkin about a "thank you party/dance" for ALL you who attended and future attendies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 PM~10304267
> *Cochino's........ I think it's censored enough not to get taken down.
> 
> 
> ...



My man....LOL..... Got us seeing stars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 11:14 PM~10304291
> *My man....LOL..... Got us seeing stars!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Had to match the tattoos....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 11:12 PM~10304277
> *Brother the pleasure was all ours........NO DOUBT ABOUT IT....... WE WILL BE DOIN THIS AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> We're talkin about a "thank you party/dance" for ALL you who attended and future attendies!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wish there were more promoters with hearts like you guys!!! in it for the people. :biggrin:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 11:20 PM~10304336
> *BRILLIANT!
> *


x2 any more?


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2008, 10:19 PM~10304329
> *Wish there were more promoters with hearts like you guys!!! in it for the people. :biggrin:
> *


Gracias....... just tryin to give you guys the RESPECT you DESERVE!!!!!........


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Mar 31 2008, 09:48 PM~10303584
> *The Clouds parted and the sun smiled down on this show that all of YOU made a huge SUCCESS!!.......THANK YOU!!!! To ALL of YOU who made the trip, the locals, the clubs, your family's, your rides,  your SUPPORT!!!! Despite the morning sprinkles the love of the sport brought all of you out in strong numbers!!!!! The benchmark has been set a New Annual Tradition has been set here in The Central Valley. Gracias........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*


GREAT JOB HOMIES!!!!  WE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*BIGG UPS ALSO TO POWER 106.3 WHATSUP RALPH*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 PM~10304267
> *Cochino's........ I think it's censored enough not to get taken down.
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my girl  na just playing im cool she is a down ass chick 
im proud of her so i like it when she shows off


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 08:37 PM~10302960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice real nice the bomb aint bad either haha its my compas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 PM~10304267
> *Cochino's........ I think it's censored enough not to get taken down.
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats nice to wake upto this morning......Thanx Cutty I knew you would come through :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Mar 31 2008, 11:48 PM~10304860
> *GREAT JOB HOMIES!!!!  WE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


5150 THank You for all your support You guys are doing big thangs out there Congradulatuions on all YOUR SUCCESS!!!!!!
If there's anything we can do for you guys we're just a phone call away GRACIAS.... That goes for everybody out there!!

Thanks Steve!!!!!


----------



## wild99 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 31 2008, 11:56 PM~10304884
> *BIGG UPS ALSO TO POWER 106.3 WHATSUP RALPH :biggrin:
> *



That's right BOY WONDER WAS IN THE BUILDING!!!!! Thanks Ralph.....


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wild99_@Apr 1 2008, 10:04 AM~10306827
> *5150 THank You for all your support You guys are doing big thangs out there Congradulatuions on all YOUR SUCCESS!!!!!!
> If there's anything we can do for you guys we're just a phone call away GRACIAS....  That goes for everybody out there!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 PM~10304267
> *Cochino's........ I think it's censored enough not to get taken down.
> 
> 
> ...




pm please :cheesy:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 31 2008, 07:03 PM~10302537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT 72KUTTY....THE PIC LOOKS
GOOD...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 1 2008, 10:32 AM~10307113
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT 72KUTTY....THE PIC LOOKS
> GOOD...
> *


missed the hop


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Jan 17 2008, 01:39 PM~9719339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)




----------

